# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  xin các bác giúp đỡ !!

## coolluv

e mới học thiết kế quảng cáo và đang muốn tìm phần mềm nào mà có thể tính chân chữ để làm chữ hộp trên alu. các bác làm trong nghề lâu năm có phần mềm nào có thể chia sẻ cho e với !! e xin cảm ơn !!

----------


## biết tuốt

chân nổi của chữ hả bác??  mua cái máy uốn chân đó

----------

coolluv

----------


## coolluv

dạ không. ý e là sau khi mình làm chữ xong rồi chạy trên phần mềm đó sẽ ra phai để mình cắt và soi rồi mình gấp tạo thành chữ hộp

----------


## anhcos

Ý nó ra file khắc nhẹ dọc theo nếp nấp và sau đó gấp bằng tay phải không?

----------

coolluv

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY0C5M9KPNc
thế này cũng tiền vào ào ào nè.

----------

coolluv

----------


## coolluv

> Ý nó ra file khắc nhẹ dọc theo nếp nấp và sau đó gấp bằng tay phải không?


đúng rồi bác. bác bt phần mềm nào chia sẻ e với ạ

----------


## anhcos

Mình không làm bên lĩnh vực này nên k rành các phần mềm bên này, viết ra cái mới thì được.
Vừa ra bản vẽ mặt nền và bản vẽ cạnh bên có line để khía tùy theo mặt nền to hơn hay lọt lòng cạnh.

----------

coolluv

----------


## coolluv

> Mình không làm bên lĩnh vực này nên k rành các phần mềm bên này, viết ra cái mới thì được.
> Vừa ra bản vẽ mặt nền và bản vẽ cạnh bên có line để khía tùy theo mặt nền to hơn hay lọt lòng cạnh.


e mới tập tọe làm thôi khi nào cần e sẽ alo bác thanks bác nhiều !

----------


## anhcos

> e mới tập tọe làm thôi khi nào cần e sẽ alo bác thanks bác nhiều !


Bác cần thì mình sẽ gởi cho cái tool nho nhỏ xài đỡ.

----------

